# Emplacement des fond d'écran d'origine sous leopard ?



## Meroe (28 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Tout est dans le titre !

Je voudrais mettre le mode aléatoire pour que le fond d'écran change tous les jours automatiquement.

Sauf que : il n'y a des fond d'écran que je n'aime pas. Je voudrais conserver la diversité que propose Apple, mais effacer les quelques images que je n'aime pas.

Est-ce possible ? Si oui, comment faire pour les trouver et les mettre à la poubelle ?

Parce qu'apparemment on ne peut pas faire de sélection précise (dans les dossiers ou même d'un ou plusieurs dossiers) dans le mode aléatoire.

Je vous remercie tous de votre aide. Ca n'est pas un sujet dont notre vie dépend, c'est vrai ! Mais un peu de confort ne fait pas de mal !

Un très bon week end à tous où que vous soyez, de Parigris.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,



Meroe a dit:


> Est-ce possible ? Si oui, comment faire pour les trouver et les mettre à la poubelle ?


Ton disque dur / Bibliothèque / Desktop pictures.
Fais le ménage comme tu le souhaites


----------



## Meroe (29 Janvier 2012)

Sly54,

Merci, tu es un chef !

J'avais pensé à regarder dans 'bibliothèque', mais la mienne, pas celle du disque dur. Et je ne sais même pas si j'aurais tilté sur 'desktop pictures'.

Super, bon week end !

M.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2012)

Meroe a dit:


> Merci, tu es un chef !


----------

